# AMICI



## animalibera (17 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Continuo qui a raccontarmi qui .....ogni giorno va sempre un po' meglio...tranne in momenti no come questa mattina in cui a tratti mi sento completamente senza forze.....poi passa....mi rendo conto solo ora che ho vissuto gli ultimi tre anni allo stremo....se ci penso ancora non so realmente come ho fatto a sopravvivere occupandomi anche dei miei figli...è proprio vero che in talune circostanze si scopre di avere risorse incredibili.
> Ho passato una vita un po' da selvatica..con pochissimi amici e tutti di vecchia data...tranne gli ultimi anni...nei quali ...sono cambiata radicalmente...cosa veramente incredibile per me....,.da introversa quale sono sempre stata ..ho cominciato a conoscere persone e piano piano sono cambiata anche io mi sono riscoperta un animale sociale. Ora ho diversi amiche e amici...con i quali ho un discreto scambio di opinioni e che non mi lasciano quasi mai sola....colazioni, pranzi e cene ... sempre a mangiare..vabbè.
> Quanto sono importanti per voi gli amici?
> Per me i più importanti rimangono sempre quelli (credo due e tre ) che ho conosciuto durante l'infanzia e durante il percorso di studi con i quali ho condiviso una parte di vita.
> Non sono incapace di stare sola...anzi.... adoro anche la solitudine...però ora trovo un dolce conforto vivere momenti d'amicizia con una o più persone e più o meno conviviali.


----------

